# Sausages



## maybenot (Jan 22, 2013)

Everyone seems to be in such a hurry to scream 'racism' these days. A customer asked, "In what aisle could I find the Irish sausage?" The clerk asks, "Are you Irish?" The guy, clearly offended, says, "Yes I am.  But let me ask you something?. If I had asked for Italian sausage, would you ask me if I was Italian? Or if I had asked for German Bratwurst, would you ask me if I was German? Or if I asked for a kosher hot dog would you ask me if I was Jewish? Or if I had asked for a Taco, would you ask if I was Mexican? Or if I asked for Polish sausage, would you ask if I was Polish?" The clerk says, "No, I probably wouldn't." The guy says, "Well then, because I asked for Irish sausage, why did you ask me if I'm Irish?" The clerk replied, "Because you're in Bunnings." (hardware store)


----------

